# Favorite "non-filtered" betta tank?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So I have 3 tanks I'm not using but the parents don't want me to set one of them up again. :-( So I was thinking for a rescue or impulse betta, I would just use a bowl or a Kritter Keeper(with a heater of course). So what is the best/easiest small tank to maintain that doesn't have to be filtered?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have mostly 2.5G Mini-bow tanks that I love. It comes with a filter, but I don't use them.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a 2g storage bin, and a 2.2 gallon Drum bowl. Both are great! Twice a week 100% changes and their good to go!


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> I have mostly 2.5G Mini-bow tanks that I love. It comes with a filter, but I don't use them.


I second that.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i have a 3g kritter keeper and i also have this 2g glass bowl i got from walmart that looks like a gigantic cup, i love them both.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 1.5 gallon critter keepers and 2.5 gallon critter keepers.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I like critter keepers, but they are not much to look at. Bowls don't have lids, so they are def. not good choices. I like mini bows and then there is this tank called a goldfish starter kit... Take out the filter and it is good.. You could also just get an empty rectaingular 2.5g tank...


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! I think the Kritter Keepers win!  Haha I don't really mind what it looks like  It'll just be a little something on my desk to distract me while doing homework... Wait that's not a good plan ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We'll give you permission to keep him on your desk, as long as your homework gets done!! lol Just teasing.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Good choice with the CKs. If you get the right ones, they can be such a blessing. 8 out of my 10 fish are in CKs, and I plan to upgrade the other two ASAP. They're easy to clean, CAN look nice, have good sizes, and have lids (my favorite ) Although, some CKs are complete trash, so be sure to look around before you pick one. In my town, the REAL CKs are horrible and break easily, but some off-brand CKs are amazing (I have them). Be careful when choosing :3
Oh, and good luck with the new one, when/if you get one! :3 I'm looking for another one myself these days... I have an empty 5 gallon to set up


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> We'll give you permission to keep him on your desk, as long as your homework gets done!! lol Just teasing.


Haha thanks DQ  And thanks for the insight everyone! :-D Going to Petsmart Thursday I think, hopefully they'll have a new shipment. They've had the same bettas the last 3 times I've been! I may just save the $10 or so for a KC and setup my 5 gallon again hehe (and just not tell the parents :shock just kidding, I'll be taking down my 10 gallon soon so I'm sure they'll give me a little "lee way" and let me have my 5 gallon haha. They're trying to cut down on electric bills because off all my fish tanks! So a light and heater shouldn't be too much!

I'm sure the new guy would prefer a 5 gallon anyway. I'll probably still skip on filtration since it is a lot easier to clean without one (in a small tank like a 5). :-D So excited! Then maybe a few ADF's I've been wanting?? Haha I love fish keeping, I just can't stop!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a 3.3 gallon Critter Kreeper that's serving as a new home for two of my boys. No complaints so far! It hasn't scrtached yet (wish I could say the same for my Minibow...), has a lid, and it's cheap!

Edit: Lol puppyrjjkm, I tried the 'setting up without letting anyone know' thing once. Well my aunt found out, and she was angry! Lesson learned, lol.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I personally prefer critter totes (knock off critter keepers) to kritter keepers because they hold up better, cost less, look the same, and don't scratch as easily


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Edit: Lol puppyrjjkm, I tried the 'setting up without letting anyone know' thing once. Well my aunt found out, and she was angry! Lesson learned, lol.


Haha yeah I'm sure they wouldn't be too happy if I did it without asking, so I'll be sure to ask first! I think it'll be okay but *fingers crossed* :-D Do any of you guys leave your KC or I guess Critter tote, was it, bare bottom? I'm thinking it would be even that much easier to clean. But do bettas prefer gravel?


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

I put a thin layer of gravel in mine, just to hold my plants and it looks better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have glass gems in mine.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if bettas would mind, really. It's up to you. I'm neutral to bare bottom looks. The great thing is that they're far easier to clean. Some people prefer substrate. It's really up to you...

I was actually thinking of making my 10 gal barebottom, just because I have so many girls some of the gunk gets left un noticed by me. It would be a llot easier to see and clean the waste off a bare bottom tank.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay, so many things to think about! haha Would ADF's mind bare bottom?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nah... they can actually find food better with a bare bottom.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

I would think that having him on your desk would actually help your homework. I know my fish put me in a much calmer, tranquil state od mind.

The weirdest setup I ever saw was this guy had an old tv set, with the screen removed and the guts taken out.

He had fashioned a tank behind it, and if you entered the room and just glanced at it, it looked like a fish show on t.v.

It was really neat.
(no changing the channel though!)

Critter keepers in the 1.5 to 2.5 gal sizes I have always used.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

That's cool that the frogs like bare bottom tanks. Oh dear, I have sooo many options to choose from! Would you guys leave gravel in a 5 gallon or bare bottom? I think I'll probably go bare bottom and put scrapbook paper on the underside (like someone here recommended). I'm very excited! Off to Petsmart tomorrow! This is my intended "ocean theme tank"... anyone have ideas to add?


----------

